# My kewl dream ^_^



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a cool dream last night

Ok here is start.
I am at the Olympics 
And I am a champion at SOMETHING [supposedly].
So I got called up. Then the event was on this upraised board thing, and the part you wait on before you run is like, netting and it's scary to walk on.
Then I was like crud i dont remember how to do this! [I had recently had a dream of me doing this before ]
So the guy next to me was like, you ready?
I asked all the questions about what I was supposed to do etc etc
Then I did it and woo.

THEN behind me there was an egyptians mummy and a cat -- dont know where that led to.
And i have faints memories of partying outside my aunites house with dwarves. [From reading Brisingr before bed and going to my aunties for NYE :? ]

Then, all of a sudden, I was in a GANG 
and there was guy, that i happen to know :roll: 
Then these african american guys were chasing us. And i got scared, coz i was little 
and they chased us up a hill and i couldnt ran up it so the guy i happen to know dragged me xD

Then we were hiding in a big container yard, then th owner had a go at us for "playing" in the yard. lmao
Then, i was in a car. And someone used magic and pushed the car back
I looked for the brake pedal but there was like 678538635 different pedals theres, so i used the hand brake 
Then I was fighting Darth Vader and a Bunch of people with light sabers.
My light saber crushed there ones, and mine.
i dont remember then..
Someone has there arm near me so I stabbed them in the wrist with shards of my brokeded saber  
Then my brother was there, and someone asked if he has done his homework, which was weird, because he finished school ages ago.
And he's like oh <insert swearword here> alyssa.

Then I woke up, and he had actually said that, but thats because my cat got away, rubbed off her collar somewhere outside and did naughty animal things with the tomcat down the back. So now I am setting out to find that cat and personally cut of it's manhood :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:

Even though that had nothing to do with my dream xD


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: That is quite a dream for sure!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...you could make a movie....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ZZZ: :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

And everyone says I have an imagination! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a dream last night that I was attending Talitha (Sonrise Farm)'s wedding, and I had no idea who she was marrying, and someone big head was in the way sitting in the church so I couldn't see, and then they're walking down the isle after the I do's, and hes this old guy, and he was like 50. Randomly odd I know.. Sorry Talitha! LOL.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

poor talitha --- you know you spend to much time on here when you start dreaming of the people :shocked: 

I had a dream I broke my arm but was in a body of water (a stream or lake) and was trying to get out of some kind of boat and onto a floating dock and that is when i realized my arm was broken, it only felt funny but didnt hurt. If I felt it though i could feel where it was broken and that made me feel queesy so i stopped feeling it and then had someone help me up and then I woke up :shrug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I have them all the time, Stacey.
Or once I had a dream I was getting bashed with a MACE and all i felt was the weird, pokey queezy feel xD


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is to funny, I don't remember my dreams half the time, even though I tend to have really weird dreams. The only dreams i have which are super vivid are my nightmares, but I don't have them very often thankfully.

Although I do remember the dream I had the other night, for some reason I was watching Blagojevich's press conferences(IL's dandy governor :roll: ) And it was windy then his hair flew off like he had a hair piece :ROFL: It was so wierd and I actually woke up laughing really hard.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Amos said:


> I had a dream last night that I was attending Talitha (Sonrise Farm)'s wedding, and I had no idea who she was marrying, and someone big head was in the way sitting in the church so I couldn't see, and then they're walking down the isle after the I do's, and hes this old guy, and he was like 50. Randomly odd I know.. Sorry Talitha! LOL.


* chocking violently on lifesaver....*


----------

